# No Calendars



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I see our great leaders post in NEWS forum.
I simply forgot all about them. Let alone take photos just for it.

The newness is really worn off in this hobby for me.
Its mainly about friends in the hobby now.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The newness is really worn off in this hobby for me.You're becoming as grizzly and gnarled as the rest of us.









One morning you'll wake up, look in the mirror, and see JJ staring sleepily back at you.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey it was shocking enough finding Dad there, but JJ too?????


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 17 Nov 2010 03:56 PM 
One morning you'll wake up, look in the mirror, and see JJ staring sleepily back at you.











That's what I have to look forward too?????







Maybe I will fly R/C airplanes instead.....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I know I'm going nuts, I EVEN bought a hat that looks like JJ's. Always wanted one. 
JJ is my hero!!!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I know I'm going nuts, I EVEN bought a hat that looks like JJ's. Always wanted one. 
JJ is my hero!!!There's no accounting for tastes.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Must be the happy gas he got when they pulled all his teeth, affecting his judgement.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought you were JJ's hero Marty? 

Well, it's just a great big happy circle of love...









Greg


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

About blew me away when he got back into Rex's SUV on the trip and had the hat! BUT it does look good on him. Now without teeth he will look like Gabby Hayes! 
WE all want to be like Marty! 

Bubba


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WE ......Belong to.....a mutual admeration society......I think there is a song there some where


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Here is the hat in Question*









@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Look like Marty hat is INDIANA JONES!!!!!!!![/b]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think it's a sharp hat, and it does not look like JJ's, his is a cowboy hat. 

But Marty is not smiling? I thought it was a good time at the show. And unbelievably, we all went and took over half of Applebys it seems... 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Santafe 2343 on 17 Nov 2010 09:02 PM 
*Here is the hat in Question*









@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 






















Marty looks like he's on a mission... he he he


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Long friggin' drive... a mission indeed... 

I wish I had a picture of him when I saw him Sunday morning... Saturday night they SWORE they were leaving early Sunday... 

That is just before they went back to the show and unloaded money at Robby's 

I think you see a tired guy still a long way from home. 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't remember that photo, I was driving, GOD, I'm getting old..... 

I've lost 11 pds so far since getting my teeth out Friday.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Beats seeing yourself wearing an ECLSTS Speedo! 
LAO


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
Like the hat. Need the duster to go with it though. 

Shad, 
Bummed big time about the calendars. I understand the extra work involved BUT it is the one thing EVERYONE at work notices in my cuvilce. They certainly don't notice me. 

Chas


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

GOD, I'm getting old..... Three things Marty... 

1 - you're still waking up every morning on the correct side of the grass, so it ain't all bad. 

2 - getting old beats the **** out of the alternative. 

3 - growing old is mandatory - growing UP is OPTIONAL!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Now, that's alright.









Yes, it does look right sharp and I can imagine with what he would look like with a couple weeks growth of full beard and no dentures.







Grisly, to say the least.

I would suggest that all attending the "2011 Battery Powered Steam-up" be required to wear one just like it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW I never in all my life thought I would be a Trend Setter. 

lJJ


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

you guys crack me up! God love ya.......


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

thread really went off track.....LOL


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

De-railed.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I would suggest that all attending the "2011 Battery Powered Steam-up" be required to wear one just like it.One what? Set of dentures?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Santafe 2343 on 17 Nov 2010 09:02 PM 
*Here is the hat in Question*









@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 
thats not a big hat...

Now Thats a BIG hat:


And iffin ya dont like that one next year at the BTS I'll break out the "Billy Jack" which is even bigger .









One of these days when the big hats are all together again we'll have to have some sorta *hat showdown* to determine who's hat is bestest in the westest LOL










I imaging it looking somethin like this ......









Well soorta like that


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I love that movie......


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 18 Nov 2010 06:27 AM 
Marty, 
Like the hat. Need the duster to go with it though. 

Shad, 
Bummed big time about the calendars. I understand the extra work involved BUT it is the one thing EVERYONE at work notices in my cuvilce. They certainly don't notice me. 

Chas 


If'n ya want a calendar, I have an Excel spreadsheet (will probably also work in the Open Office clone of Excel) that will print a 12-month calendar for any year you set in the 1st cell. It has room for you to load a photo to be printed above each month. Each page is one sheet of 8.5x11-inch paper which is smaller than the ones MLS printed. The calendar is a typical 5 rows/7 columns with the date number in the upper left corner of each cell. Each column has the day name over it and the weekend columns have a darker background.

All you need to do is supply the 12 images, resized to fit in the available space and a printer (color if you want the images in color) and a computer that has Excel (or the Open Office clone). I am working on a VBA add-on that will label the major holidays automatically (will NOT work in the Open Office clone since is does not have the VBA interpreter), but it is not done yet (and I am not hurrying with it!).

The file is 170-Kb in size without any embedded images. I don't have enough (good) images that are in the public domain so I don't supply any, but you can download all kinds of images from the web for your own personal use to resize and insert into a calendar for yourself.

Of course, you could also find a calendar that fits the year you want and just change the year number on the paper with a big black pen and paste new photos over the old ones! You only need 14 calendars to have one that will match any year.

Here is what the 1st two pages look like that I am printing for me:










The Excel file is at:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/se...LENDAR.XLS

and is free.


----------

